# Updated Photos



## WhiteTailsMinis (Aug 27, 2010)

Realizing we only had day old photos of fillies on our foal page, and realizing the grass is green and growing again (along with weeds of course) - I walked around some over the weekend and took some shots of fillies, horses in pastures etc.

Favorite filly is by Electro (Buckeroo son) and CoCo Chanel (double Buckeroo) - these are my attempts and not the best backdrop but she is one of my favorites in the girls and definitely staying on here:












Remember Tinkerbell the itty bitty foal only 16" tall? I think her canon was under 6". We posted photos when she was born with Holly holding her and her walking right under her mommies tummy. Hasn't been clipped by she too is definitely staying - hard to get her picture as she wanted to be in my lap! She's still so small compared to others - she looks like a newborn still:











How about Thumbelina? Another tiny one we posted photos with Holly out in the pasture - the photos showed such a dishy head remember? This is her (Holly afraid to clip this late and them not be ready for winter). This is her with her momma:






Don't think you've ever seen the Little King filly? We purchased two buckeroo daughters earlier in the year and the cremello mare foaled this filly (who's sire is Little Kings Bay Ablaze):






Couple more fillies and few pasture shots of half the herd (I didn't make it around the entire farm LOL) in the next post below:


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Aug 27, 2010)

Couple more fillies by Bonus, our L&D Scout and Buckeroo grandson:






Few pasture shots - didn't get around to every pasture - but we had moved all mares and babies to their own pasture away from stallions - those boys sure needed a break! LOL


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Aug 27, 2010)

No idea what's up with the date on my pictures? Guess I need to get out the camera book and figure out how to correct that! They were taken last weekend - but the photos say december? lol

couple more:






WEEDS be gone!


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 27, 2010)

Fabulous farm! I was dissapointed to run out of pictures to look at! Nice horses!


----------



## wrs (Aug 27, 2010)

Really enjoyed your pictures. Beautiful horses & beautiful farm, doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Aug 27, 2010)

Great pictures, I love the Bay Ablaze filly!


----------



## Frankie (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice farm, and very very nice babies! Congrats on some wonderful 2010 babies!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone - we've sort of left the fillies out along the way since we've been trying to move colts, only the colts got the professional photos and such for marketing purposes. Then I realized the foal page for fillies either had missing photos or just ones of a few days old.

Had 12 fillies this year so these are just a few of them. It's nice to see the color green again! Finally got enough rain to perk things back up. ha


----------



## cretahillsgal (Aug 27, 2010)

I always love seeing pics of your horses and farm! Wish I could live with you guys.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 28, 2010)

Beautiful horses and beautiful farm! Loved looking at the pictures!

Barbara


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 28, 2010)

What beautiful babies! And I love the pasture shots with the horses


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 29, 2010)

You have a really beautiful place and some really beautiful fillies too! I love seeing the mares and foals having the freedom to roam, graze and play in such natural surroundings. More pictures please!





Anna


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks! A month ago these pastures were brown and crunchy and burnt up terribly. We had so little rainfall and temps in the 100s. We were having to feed round bales already - and we normally don't do that until October or later.

Got just enough rain to perk the pastures and fields back up - but the pond is still pretty low.


----------



## ~Dan (Aug 31, 2010)

You have a beautiful herd, and a beautiful farm! thanks for sharing

Dan


----------



## twister (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats on your beautiful fillies



You have a beautiful farm also, thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Annabellarose (Sep 1, 2010)

You certainly have yourself a little slice of heaven!


----------



## CCC (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow , what a beautiful spot you have!! beautiful pastures and fencing


----------

